# Battlestar Galactica:Season Finale {SPOILERS UNLIMITED} 1.4.05



## Truth Seeker (Apr 1, 2005)

"*Kobold's Last Gleaming Part 2--Season Finale*" Episode #113

As the fleet prepares to battle the Cylons for control of Kobol, the tensions between Adama and Laura explode.

*Special Presentation*.

Cast...
*Edwards James Olmos*:Commander Willilam Adama-Commanding Officer of the Battlestar Galactica. Weathered and lean, he does not stand on cermony, preferring a simple day uniform with a minimum of insinga.​

*Mary McDonnell*resident Laura Roslin-Secretary of Education, 43rd in line of succession to the presidency. Projecting class and confidence, she possesses great innate intelligence and stoicism.

*James Callis*: Dr *Vice President* Gauis Baltar-World-famous of three Magnate Prizes, and best known for his controversial views on computer. Stylish, handsomea and idiosyncratic, he offers the affected humility of the truly arrogant.

*Trica Helfer*:Number Six-A humaniod model of Cylon. With drop-dead looks and in a perfect body, her every move and gestrure is mooth and precise, her eyes keenly intelligent. And God talks to her...

*Jamie Bamber*:Capt. Lee Amada [Apollo]-Viper pilot and surviving son of Commander Adama. Ruggedly handsome, lean and rangy, he controls his anger and pain as if it were a fighter craft.

*Kate Backhoff*:Lt. Kara Thrace [Starbuck]-Viper pilot. A loner, as undisciplined and rebellious out of the cockpit as she is calculating and preise in it, she's maybe the fleet's best pilot-constantly in trouble because she doesn't suffer fools.

*Grace Park*:Lt. Sharon Valerii [Boomer 1 , 2 and 3 *dead*]-Raptor pilot. Not long out of flight school, she's the squadron rookie. *Was* Romantically involved withe Chief Tyrol. She's also a Cylon, in addition to the Sharon on Galactica, more are on Caprica *Well, there is one less...now*

*Tahmoh Penikett*:Lt. Karl C. Agathon [Helo]-Sharon's Valerii's ECO. Gave up his seat on the Raptor so Dr. Baltar could be evacuted to the Galactica. Left to fend for himself on Cylon-occupied Caprica with Boomer #2, for the moment.

*Michael Hogan*:Colonel Saul Tigh-Executive Officer of the Galactica. He's is the best man to have at your side--even if he too tightly wond, moody, prone to outbursts of temper, and a highly functional alcoholic *tempered for the moment*

*Arron Douglas*:CPO Galen Tyrol-Chief Petty Officer of the Galactica. Rugged, with the worn look of someone who hs spent a lifetime working around big machines, he's the kind of man for who his crew would do anything.

*Alessandro Juliani*:Lt. Gaeta-Senior Officer of the Watch in the Galactica CIC. Monitors the long-range sensors in case of Cylon attack and serves as Adama's "jack of all trades".

*Paul Campbell*:Billy Keikeya-Assistant to President Roslin. Young, eager to please, smart and polite, he's one of those who's usually smarter than the room but never lets anyone know it. He'd make a great diplomat someday. If there is a someday.

*Kandyse McLure*etty officer Dualla-A deckand currently on Combat Information Center duty. She is no-nonesnse, tough and pragmatic--even falling in love.

*Richard Hatch*:Tom Zarek-Political prisoner who has spent the last 20 years in jail for the terrorist bombing of a government building and inciting civil unrest against the government of the 12 colonies of Kobol. An outspoken critic of President Roslin.

Throughout this series, an experiment in the making...has taken the genre to a level, rarely in the Sci Fic....telling a story. Between the naysayers and those who love the show...it can be agree in earnest.

It got you talking...it got that imagination fired up again...it got you...thinking.

I will admit with great shame, I didn't like the first news of when the mini-series first came out, I listen to others who berated the opening premise...and still, didn't watch it.

But one day, I was two-thirds of the mini-series...and WHOA!!!, I was forgiven for my ignorance, and realize there, on what was being put forward....by the producers and what the actors projected.

Telling a...story.

Everyone aboard that fleet, has a story, to be told. Small parts that make the whole, from the humans fleeing the might of Cylon war machine, to the hybrid Cylons, who are evolving a bit too fast, as per individual. To the political infighting, of those who are_ vying_ for power that is left to grab. And a caste set system is growing among the machine/humans victors...what does this spell out, is there a great void, forming within the ranks?

Who knows.

The one very important thing that has to be asked?

Has everything that been done....made a story that you can believe, feel, and understand.

Does it connect with you, on levels that you only know...that exist?

For me, speaking for self...yes.

Ladies and Gentleman, set your Titvos', Divos', VCRs for a Encore showing of eps# *111, 112* and at regular time...*Season Finale #113*: Everything is coming full circle for some, and for some others, the circle may get...broken.

And again, my great thanks for those who saw it already, and not spoiling for others who has not seen it yet.

Thank You.
Truth Seeker


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 2, 2005)

40 minutes!  W00T!


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 2, 2005)

Walked in from the rain just in time to catch the beginning...whew. From this, off to the local Toys R Us for Midnight Madness and Episode III junk...man its a good night!


----------



## fett527 (Apr 2, 2005)

Everything was going along fine.  Predictable, but very interesting none the less.

Then I went numb.

I did not expect it.  At all.  Did not see it coming (and glad I didn't).  My mouth was open for a good minute or more afterwards.


----------



## Zuoken (Apr 2, 2005)

May I be the first to say...

HAIL MARY!!!

That was the cliffhanger to end all cliffhangers

Just like that. Poof. Never saw it coming.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 2, 2005)

FRAK!  My frakking cable went out in the last ten minutes of the frakking season finale!

It came back on in time to see Adama lying bleeding on a table.

What'd I miss?  What happened with the Cylon base ship?  What about Starbuck & Helo & Cylon Boomer? What about the group on Kobol?

FRAK!  And I can't believe I have to wait until frakking JULY for the next episode!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 2, 2005)

They're rebroadcasting it tonight...be patient...you can see it.  And let me just say 

HOLY FRAK!


----------



## Capellan (Apr 2, 2005)

The last 30 seconds was great.

The 59 and a half minutes before that?  Not so good.

Contrived, pedestrian stuff.  A real disappointment after a season I have generally enjoyed.  I'll be watching again next season, but I'm not hanging out for July with the excitement I should have been.


----------



## jhallum (Apr 2, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> FRAK!  My frakking cable went out in the last ten minutes of the frakking season finale!
> 
> It came back on in time to see Adama lying bleeding on a table.
> 
> ...




Highlight and be spoiled:


Basically, Six and Starbuck fight over the Arrow, Starbuck finds Helo and CapBoomer, finds out that CapBoomers preggers.  The nuke malfunctions, and GalBoomer has to land on the basestar and deliver the nuke.  She sees other models of her, and determines she's a Cylon.  Tight arrests Roslin.  GalBoomer shoots Adama in the Ready Room, and Six shows Baltar what his task is (presumably take care of CapBoomer/Helo's child).


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 2, 2005)

Thanks jhallum.  Guess none of the plot lines get wound up.

I'm recording the rebroadcast ... hopefully the cable hangs in for the last ten minutes.


----------



## jhallum (Apr 2, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Thanks jhallum.  Guess none of the plot lines get wound up.
> 
> I'm recording the rebroadcast ... hopefully the cable hangs in for the last ten minutes.




Well, the baseship is toast.  But yeah, no other resolutions.   

Really, though, I thought it may have been the best season finale in a very long time.  Excepting maybe B5 Season 3, that was pretty wild.


----------



## dravot (Apr 2, 2005)

I've been waiting for the rest of you to catch up to me.  I saw the entire series 10 weeks ago, thanks to Bittorrent.   

The thing that got me was seeing Starbuck and Boomer on Caprica and thinking "Gee, I guess they're gonna know about Boomer when she gets back"...and 1 minute later, they know about Boomer.  AAAUUUGGGHHH!!!

Tense, interesting and unpredictable.  Nice.


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Apr 2, 2005)

This is smart, plot driven, often deep story telling. The producers are wise in knowing that the FX is to support the plot, not be the plot. When I first saw the pilot I knew this was going to be special.  Have you ever noticed how even the music is of high quality perfectly syncronized with the action? Really enhances the mood.  Star Trek sure has missed Ronald Moore.


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Apr 2, 2005)

20 min... I don't know how, but I managed not to read the above spoiler. 

Love the series. One thing that strikes me is that most shows take a couple of seasons to get a grip on their individual "feel". B5, DS9, SG1, all evolved into something better than what they started as. Battlestar Galactica dosn't have that same feeling for me. It seems like the show already knows who it is meant to be.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 2, 2005)

The was one hell of an ending.

I'm not really sure what else there is to say...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 2, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> I've been waiting for the rest of you to catch up to me. I saw the entire series 10 weeks ago, thanks to Bittorrent.
> 
> The thing that got me was seeing Starbuck and Boomer on Caprica and thinking "Gee, I guess they're gonna know about Boomer when she gets back"...and 1 minute later, they know about Boomer. AAAUUUGGGHHH!!!
> 
> Tense, interesting and unpredictable. Nice.




Yeah...it was worth the wait....LOL


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm shocked. Wow!

I agree that this is right up there with the finale for season 3 of Babylon 5. My hat is off to Ronald Moore.

I read that Olmos is back as a regular cast member for season 2. Even so, what an ending. This season has been a wild ride. I hope they can keep it as fresh and tense next year as they did this year. With a larger number of shows to fill, that could prove to be a challenge.


----------



## Kesh (Apr 2, 2005)

I have to admit, the show was moving along in a mundane way for most of the story. The coup was a bit of a surprise, and the Six-Starbuck fight was great. But overall, i was just waiting to learn more...

... and then all hell breaks loose in the last ten minutes. Holy crap! They really pulled out all the stops there. I'm eagerly awaiting the new season, so we can get some more answers and see what happens to everyone.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 2, 2005)

Kesh said:
			
		

> They really pulled out all the stops there. I'm eagerly awaiting the new season, so we can get some more answers and see what happens to everyone.




I suspect the fallout will be considerable. Here are my predictions. Adama will pull through, barely. Obviously Boomer is found out. She's bound for the brig and then execution. Baltar had already tested her and cleared her of being a cylon, so either they'll decide that the cylon detector doesn't work after all, or they'll decide that Baltar cannot be trusted. Actually, I don't think Baltar is leaving the planet with the humans anyway. I think he's going to start down the path of the Baltar from the original series and will become a cylon leader. I predict that Helo will return to the Galactica with Kara. I have no idea whether or not they'll be bringing Boomer 2 with them. Lee will likely be demoted and might end up spending some time in the brig himself. The president will probably be back aboard her ship and back in power within the first episode of season 2.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 2, 2005)

Just finished watching it.

Just finished watching it.

Just finished watching it.

Damn....


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 2, 2005)

Holycrap!


----------



## Wycen (Apr 2, 2005)

Bah.  The spoiler posted months ago was right.  Lame.


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 2, 2005)

I was another Bit Torrenter who has already seen this but I have been looking forward to watching it again on the actual TV.  It loses some of its punch when you know what's coming but the finale was still done very well.  All the key characters got their chance to be screwed with, which was a big treat.

I'm just hoping the aftermath takes longer than one ep next season to clean this up.  It would be a shame to not milk all this chaos for a bit...


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 2, 2005)

Wycen said:
			
		

> Bah.  The spoiler posted months ago was right.  Lame.



 Care to elaborate?


----------



## fett527 (Apr 2, 2005)

Wycen said:
			
		

> Bah.  The spoiler posted months ago was right.  Lame.




Then don't look at spoilers.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 2, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I suspect the fallout will be considerable. Here are my predictions. Adama will pull through, barely. Obviously Boomer is found out. She's bound for the brig and then execution. Baltar had already tested her and cleared her of being a cylon, so either they'll decide that the cylon detector doesn't work after all, or they'll decide that Baltar cannot be trusted. Actually, I don't think Baltar is leaving the planet with the humans anyway. I think he's going to start down the path of the Baltar from the original series and will become a cylon leader. I predict that Helo will return to the Galactica with Kara. I have no idea whether or not they'll be bringing Boomer 2 with them. Lee will likely be demoted and might end up spending some time in the brig himself. The president will probably be back aboard her ship and back in power within the first episode of season 2.




I like your predictions.  i think they will find a way to get this Boomer back with them.  I think the pregnancy will assure that.


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Apr 2, 2005)

I think the boomer 2 will succeed where boomer 1 has failed.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 2, 2005)

I think its a no-doubter that Boomer 2 will be brought on board.  Baltar will be given the task of studying the pregnant Boomer and (eventually) the child.  Boomer 1 will be thrown in the brig, but I don't know what will happen to her.  Maybe the Galactica folks will start trying to manipulate her to their own ends?  

Remember, no one but Baltar and Boomer 1 know that she tested positive.  I don't think either will be eager to bring it up.  I'm sure it will come up eventually, but not right away.

I'm guessing Adama Sr. will pull through, but I don't have any idea right now what will happen to Lee.  The president is getting wackier and wackier by the day, so although I think she'll be back in charge pretty soon in season 2, who knows where it will go from there.


----------



## dravot (Apr 2, 2005)

Dragonmarked DM said:
			
		

> I think the boomer 2 will succeed where boomer 1 has failed.



Succeed in what?  Sabotaging Galactica?  Killing Adama?  Having a baby?


----------



## Dagger75 (Apr 2, 2005)

Just like Star Trek Voyager, Preggers Boomer will betray the borg cylons and join Galactica as full fledged memeber.


----------



## Kesh (Apr 2, 2005)

As an aside... what's with this 'sigvirus-uhoh' thing, and can some people _please_ cut down on the number they have?


----------



## Altalazar (Apr 2, 2005)

It will be interesting to see how Baltar fits in with Boomer - it isn't clear that anyone knows he even tested her - that was, after all, not part of the scheduled testing, that was a pre-test screening.  If he was true to form, he wouldn't have told anyone he even tested her (and perhaps he would have scheduled her "real" test for years hence) - thus, he'd be off the hook.  The only one who knows she was tested besides him is Boomer, and she won't make much of a credible witness against Baltar, especially after they've already had one human-cylon exposed in an attempt to "frame" him.  I think his secret is safe.


----------



## Wycen (Apr 2, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> Care to elaborate?




Someone posted the finale spoiler here months ago, probably a UK viewer.  The idea that the Cylons killed everyone except those herded into space to be captured to breed with strikes me as lame.  I can't effuse my dislike of the new series effectively.


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Apr 2, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> Succeed in what?  Sabotaging Galactica?  Killing Adama?  Having a baby?



In not giving in to her cylon side and helping the Galactica Crew, unlike the 1st who finally shot the Adama SR


----------



## Wycen (Apr 2, 2005)

fett527 said:
			
		

> Then don't look at spoilers.




I dislike the series heavily.  That is why I read the spoiler.  I've watched 1.5 episodes beyond the 4 part mini-series starter.  I watched the second to last ep and the last half of the finale specifically to see if the spoiler was true.  I can't effuse my dislike of the series effectively.

Lame.


----------



## Kesh (Apr 3, 2005)

That's one helluva illogical leap for your spoiler-friend to make. If they just wanted to breed, it'd be a helluva lot easier to steal genetic samples from human populations, use those to artificially impregnate "subjects" and just nuke humanity to extinction.

Using the survivors simply for breeding doesn't even begin to make sense...

That said, if you dislike the series as a whole, I can't blame ya. Everyone has different tastes, after all.


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 3, 2005)

Wycen said:
			
		

> I dislike the series heavily. That is why I read the spoiler. I've watched 1.5 episodes beyond the 4 part mini-series starter. I watched the second to last ep and the last half of the finale specifically to see if the spoiler was true. I can't effuse my dislike of the series effectively.
> 
> Lame.




Posters who haven't really watched the series, aren't very informed about what's happening in the series, don't have the background to add to the conversation, and don't have any intention of giving it a chance; people who are only chiming in to buck the trend of popularity and say something negative while everyone else is trying to engage in an informed discussion about something they enjoy.

Lame.


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 3, 2005)

Just listening to Cylon theology makes it very, very clear that there's much more to it than that. But then you didn't see those episodes, so you'd have no clue.

I repeat: you didn't see it, so have no clue.


----------



## maggot (Apr 3, 2005)

Has anyone considered the BSG Boomer may be acting in humanities interest by shooting Adama?  After all, the one cylon said Adama was a cylon.  Perhaps BSG Boomer learned the truth aboard the cylon base ship and then waited for the chance to take him out.


----------



## Kesh (Apr 3, 2005)

I don't think Galactica-Boomer would have the guts to do something like that. No, I'm pretty certain her Cylon half took over.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 3, 2005)

First - I have seen every episode.
Second - I'm pretty much disappointed in the series as a whole. In particular Starbuck, Apollo, and anyone who interacts with Baltar.
Third - Adama was the only character I liked, so I will be watching next season to see what happens to him.
Fourth - The whole cylon religion babble annoys me to no end much like the quasi religious babble in the Matrix sequels.
Last - I personally know no one who likes the series, in fact I believe of my circle of friends I'm the only one who stuck it out to the end.

Its very sad, a lot of potential wasted.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 3, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Last - I personally know no one who likes the series, in fact I believe of my circle of friends I'm the only one who stuck it out to the end.




Get new friends.


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Apr 3, 2005)

Still a better quility show then some of the stuff appearing on sci-fi channel...cough cough....frankinfish.....cough cough.......anonymous rex.......Saturday Night sci-fi specials.......


----------



## James Heard (Apr 3, 2005)

Mansquito. Classic.


----------



## reveal (Apr 3, 2005)

maggot said:
			
		

> Has anyone considered the BSG Boomer may be acting in humanities interest by shooting Adama?  After all, the one cylon said Adama was a cylon.  Perhaps BSG Boomer learned the truth aboard the cylon base ship and then waited for the chance to take him out.




The cylon told the President that Adama was a cylon. He didn't specify _which_ Adama. Everyone seems to assume it's Commander Adama but who's to say it's not Apollo (Captain Adama)?


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Apr 3, 2005)

Ya, mansquito is   another good example. I can't figure out why Sci-fi channel thinks those are the types of movies that the viewers want to see. I do admit that I always find my self watching them, but it's not often that I feel good about my self afterwards. 

I would love to see some good sci-fi books that will never reach the big screen adapted to the TV movie format.


----------



## Altalazar (Apr 3, 2005)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Mansquito. Classic.




Oh yeah - I didn't watch it, but I laughed my ass off whenever it was advertised.  That alone is worth it.  My wife and I still laugh when I reminder her about the ads for "Man-squito."  

And for better or worse, silly monster movies are a part of the whole sci-fi genre.  

And so is BSG - and I have to say it hits the other end, of the best shows ever made for sci-fi.


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Apr 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The cylon told the President that Adama was a cylon. He didn't specify _which_ Adama. Everyone seems to assume it's Commander Adama but who's to say it's not Apollo (Captain Adama)?





Good one, but I think the cylon was flat out lying to cause trouble, which he did for one episode. Most of the plots are pretty obvious, and I like the way they are being laid out. Its not so much about whats going to happen next, it's the *why* that makes the story. 

Kinda like the Matrix tried for. It just got lost in another feel good, FX laden ending. BSG is *jinx* on a good start to being my second favorite sci-fi series.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> The cylon told the President that Adama was a cylon. He didn't specify _which_ Adama. Everyone seems to assume it's Commander Adama but who's to say it's not Apollo (Captain Adama)?




That's pretty much only possible if the Cylons could secretly replace a "real" Lee Adama with a duplicate, or possibly if Lee was adopted, and neither seems likely.


----------



## drothgery (Apr 3, 2005)

Kesh said:
			
		

> I don't think Galactica-Boomer would have the guts to do something like that. No, I'm pretty certain her Cylon half took over.




Was anyone else surprised that she made it back from the Cylon base ship? I thought that without the captured Cylon raider, it was a suicide mission.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Apr 3, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> That's pretty much only possible if the Cylons could secretly replace a "real" Lee Adama with a duplicate, or possibly if Lee was adopted, and neither seems likely.



 Maybe not...we know that Caprica Boomer is carrying Helo's child. If it worked the other way(human mother carrying 'Cylon' child) then BOTH Adamas could be Cylon. Though I find that more doubtful now that Galactica Boomer shot Adama Sr.


----------



## Eosin the Red (Apr 3, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> First - I have seen every episode.
> Second - I'm pretty much disappointed in the series as a whole. In particular Starbuck, Apollo, and anyone who interacts with Baltar.
> Third - Adama was the only character I liked, so I will be watching next season to see what happens to him.
> Fourth - The whole cylon religion babble annoys me to no end much like the quasi religious babble in the Matrix sequels.
> ...




Interesting, it seems that the exact reasons you are averse to the show are the reasons that make it brilliant for me: SB, Appollo, Baltar, & the whole theological aspect.

IRL, during a time of crisis and in acts of genoicde religion is usually a very major factor. I am very keen to see how the whole religion angle plays out. It makes the show more than just another simple SciFi. If season two pans out as strongly as season one BSG just might make all time great scifi in my book.

PS - everyone of my friends is glued to the series. Gaming buddies and my work buddies alike.


----------



## VirgilCaine (Apr 3, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I suspect the fallout will be considerable. Here are my predictions. Adama will pull through, barely.




Everything else I agree with, but this? It could go either way, he could heal easy or he could almost die. He did take one of the bullets in the chest and the other in the gut, but it's not like [our] militaries are known for using high-powered handgun rounds. It's all up to  the dice.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 3, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Get new friends.




Why would I get new friends over a crappy TV show?


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 3, 2005)

Eosin the Red said:
			
		

> Interesting, it seems that the exact reasons you are averse to the show are the reasons that make it brilliant for me: SB, Appollo, Baltar, & the whole theological aspect.




Baltar doesn't bug me - the way everyone interacts with him bugs me.  He is so obviously a nut case and everyone completely ignores it.  Starbuck is just an annoying character who should have been jettisoned out an airlock, I have no empathy for her.  As for Apollo, meh, I'm waiting for him to be consistent.  As for the religious aspects - if it was more coherent and less "disturbed person wandering on the streets mumbling to himself" in form It might bug me less.


----------



## reveal (Apr 3, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Baltar doesn't bug me - the way everyone interacts with him bugs me.  He is so obviously a nut case and everyone completely ignores it.  Starbuck is just an annoying character who should have been jettisoned out an airlock, I have no empathy for her.  As for Apollo, meh, I'm waiting for him to be consistent.  As for the religious aspects - if it was more coherent and less "disturbed person wandering on the streets mumbling to himself" in form It might bug me less.




Why even watch it then? You just rattled off why you really don't like 3 of the 4 main characters, the President being the 4th.


----------



## Capellan (Apr 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Why even watch it then? You just rattled off why you really don't like 3 of the 4 main characters, the President being the 4th.




Well I'm not who you were asking, but in my case, I'm still watching because I really liked the mini-series and am still following in the show in the hope that it will improve (though currently I think it is getting steadily worse, not better).


----------



## magnas_veritas (Apr 4, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Was anyone else surprised that she made it back from the Cylon base ship? I thought that without the captured Cylon raider, it was a suicide mission.




That's not quite so preposterous as it would seem to be at first glance.

Most air traffic control radars really don't actually see the aircraft, they see the transponder and the signal it's squawking.  Militaries use similar IFF transponders to identify aircraft from beyond visual range.

So, it's not unlikely that the Cylons would have just interrogated the transponder and been satisfied with it, despite the completely different radar* shape the Raptor depicts from a Raider.

Of course, there's also the option that the Cylons sacrificed the entire Base Star to set the fleet up.

Brad

* - Did anybody else notice how they referred to their sensors as GRADIS?


----------



## Villano (Apr 4, 2005)

Altalazar said:
			
		

> And for better or worse, silly monster movies are a part of the whole sci-fi genre.




Remember when the channel first started?  Sci-Fi is the house that Gamera built.  

I actually like the cheesy monster movies.  I actually taped Mansquito and Frankenfish, but haven't gotten a chance to watch them, yet.

As to BSG, it certainly ended with a bang.  I read a spoiler about Boomer shooting Adama, but I still half expected her to ram the Cylon ship when they couldn't launch the nuke.

Now that it appears that they can't avoid the fact that Boomer is a Cylon (since Starbuck has seen her), I wonder what they'll think of Baltar's tests.  Didn't he clear her?

And you have to give the producers credit for giving the fans what they want: a roomfull of naked Boomers.


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 4, 2005)

Yeah, though the flesh-colored suits were a bit too obvious, I thought, almost like they had a texture to them.

Still, it's hard to fathom people thinking the miniseries was better. To me the show is _way_ better than the mini-series. When I suggest it to friends, I always say "you'll want to watch the mini-series first, to understand the backstory, but don't base the quality of the show on it: they get _much_ better."

Weird.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 4, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Why even watch it then? You just rattled off why you really don't like 3 of the 4 main characters, the President being the 4th.




Because not all crappy sci fi series stay crappy sci fi series.
There is a slight chance that it will improve in its second season and may go on to be entertaining.  13 hours of crappy TV is no worse than 6 movies that looked good in preview and turned out horrible in the theatre, so that extra hour before going to bed on friday nights after entertaining episodes of SG-1 and SGA isn't a terrible price to pay to get to watch an interesting Adama, Tigh, Zarek, and Helo.


----------



## dravot (Apr 4, 2005)

magnas_veritas said:
			
		

> Brad
> 
> * - Did anybody else notice how they referred to their sensors as GRADIS?



I think that the term is 'DRADUS', but that could be my own lying ears.  They do refer to radio as 'wireless', so it looks like they've renamed some technologies.


----------



## Staffan (Apr 4, 2005)

Villano said:
			
		

> Now that it appears that they can't avoid the fact that Boomer is a Cylon (since Starbuck has seen her), I wonder what they'll think of Baltar's tests.  Didn't he clear her?



IIRC, the only two people who knew about Boomer's test is Boomer and Baltar. She came to him on her own.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 4, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Why would I get new friends over a crappy TV show?




Because you and they will be better off without one another as neither seems able to recognize what constitutes a "crappy TV show".


----------



## Capellan (Apr 4, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Because you and they will be better off without one another as neither seems able to recognize what constitutes a "crappy TV show".




Better to have friends like that than ones who go around making thinly veiled (i.e. smiley'd) insults on messageboards, no?

Taste is subjective.  Abraxus doesn't like it, and has said why.  I'm steadily moving toward his camp as the show interests me less and less.  You like it.  These are all equally valid and valuable opinions (which is to say that they're all 100% valid, and all 100% value_less_ - because they're _opinions_) ... but let's try to keep our opinions about the show, not each other.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 4, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> Because you and they will be better off without one another as neither seems able to recognize what constitutes a "crappy TV show".



How clever. Obviously neither can you so if I were to take your advice you wouldn't be included in my new friends


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 4, 2005)

Capellan said:
			
		

> Better to have friends like that than ones who go around making thinly veiled (i.e. smiley'd) insults on messageboards, no?
> 
> Taste is subjective. Abraxus doesn't like it, and has said why. I'm steadily moving toward his camp as the show interests me less and less. You like it. These are all equally valid and valuable opinions (which is to say that they're all 100% valid, and all 100% value_less_ - because they're _opinions_) ... *but let's try to keep our opinions about the show, not each other*.




Yes, let's do keep *it* that way.

I believe I stated in the beginning of this thread...for both camps, the show will get you thinking...it will get you talking.

Not everyone will like it, which will inculded me from the beginning *from the mini-series*, but after finally watching it and the first season.

Well, a opened mind...does see the wonders.

Like for anything, a first season run, is a alpha state, the kinks to be worked out during the first run, and hopefully...improvements will follow, not major...will be seen in the second season and so on.

The problem is not with the show...possible, the problem is with us...the public, look at the amount of info, we get on the internet, everything is near-flash news of what is going on around us. It near high almost impossible, not to know what is going on.

It is getting to the point with us, of getting jaded.

So, where does that leave tv producers, and writers? Well, if the viewing public already knows of a well-known show for years or for a few. And one day, decides to give a different spin on it...matching to it today climate in today's world attitude.

Guess what, there is a lot of people out there, that will recognize the signs of everyday life, in the show elements, and identify with it.

Not to insult the original show(s)...but it was rushed to capitalizes on the Star Wars madness back then.

The only thing that some may not like, is the grim factor of what is being shown....a surviving race trying to stay alive, against a rentless enemy. As I look back on all the previous shows..., the past mindset, that wrote it, did not take it far enough, because of the climate of perception back then...was different. And dated for its time.

That is why I called the new BG 2.0...it is dated for it's time.

It is all about interpertation...nothing more, nothing less.

As for this new interpertation...I do so, like it very much.


----------



## Kesh (Apr 4, 2005)

And on a non-flamebait topic...

Who else noticed the name of the building where the arrow was kept? "The Delphi Museum."

Apt name, that.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 4, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Krieg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As much as I love the new Battlestar Galatica, I wonder the same. Apparently, you have exactly the kind of friends everybody needs and wants (and usually have) - sharing the same interests, likes and dislikes.

---

I believe the official spelling for their Radar is "DRADIS". 

---

When I first saw the episode, I was really shocked. I didn´t want to believe what happened. Especially not with knowing that there was yet no gurantee for a continuation at the time. I WANT to know what happens next. 

Now, knowing there is a continuation, I am glad, and I am eager awaiting what will happen next. And I am fairly there will be no lame way out (it was all a dream, the shot was not that bad, Apollo and Starbucks failings in Adama/the Fleet will be forgiven). I guess things will get a lot worse before they´re getting better...

(I mean, what good could come from Tigh becoming the commander of the fleet? Of Baltar seeing his destiny as envisioned by the Cylons?)

--- 

By the way, a question, especially to the ones not so fond of BSG: How do you like the acting of the various characters and how the scenes are played out? (Not the story behind it...)


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 4, 2005)

> By the way, a question, especially to the ones not so fond of BSG: How do you like the acting of the various characters and how the scenes are played out? (Not the story behind it...)




I think the actors portraying Adama, Baltar, Apollo, Boomer, Helo, and some of the other characters are doing a fine job (even if I don't particularly care for what they've been given to work with).  I'm not a big fan of the actress playing the president, But I haven't decied if its her portrayal of the character or the way the character is written that makes the character so blah.

Starbuck, on the other hand is suffering from being badly portrayed both by the actress and the character concept.  IMO, it is the Starbuck character, and her central role, that is dragging the series down.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm just glad everyone around here has seen it now so I can discuss it with people.  I think there are a lot of questions that won't be answered until the next season though.  I don't think Starbuck is going to be able to fly the three of them back to Galactica so I am guessing Helo will remain behind with Boomer to have this baby?  Is Helo now in love with this machine that was a spy on his ship, and part of the mechanoid race that has nuked billions and billions of humans out of existance?  I don't see how when everytime you look at her you would be reminded of how human life has been nearly wiped out and now consists of a fleet of ships fleeing its former home system.  Everything is gone.  Seems like a big issue to try and start a relationship around. 

After the first season the only episode I didn't like was the one where Starbuck found the Cylon ship and flew it home, and parts of the one with Starbuck interrogating the captured Cylon and her reaction to him getting spaced.  I still don't get that.  But overall it's one of the better sci-fi shows to come along in a while, since B5 at least.


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2005)

I'm enjoying the show quite a bit, but I do agree with Abraxas about the Starbuck character dragging the series down to some degree.  While it's not enough to turn me off the show, I find myself hoping for less Starbuck every episode.  Of course, that's pretty much what happens with most TV series.  There always seem to be one or two characters that annoy me to some extent.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 4, 2005)

Guess I'm in the minority, but I like Starbuck. She's not my _favorite_ character--that would be Commander Adama, because Edward James Olmos is nigh unto a god --but I do like the character.

Honestly, while there are no characters I _hate_, my least favorite among the major players would have to be Lee "Apollo" Adama. It's not that he's a bad character, so much as he's just _there_. He's not especially interesting.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 4, 2005)

Starbuck is my least favorite character, she is too much of a focus and I find her annoying, but it's not bad.  I don't "dislike" her as much as I don't care for her as much as the rest.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 4, 2005)

I like Starbuck quite a bit.  Especially when she gets that crazy look in her eyes right before she's about to do something she knows is likely to get her killed.

I think the Cylons let the Base Star get blown up in order to let Boomer get close enough to shoot Adama.  Sharon kept saying, "I KNOW I can do this," as she approached the Cylons.  I don't think it was bravado.  And the other Sharons insisted that they loved her, no matter what - they didn't want her to feel guilt over killing them, which they knew was going to happen.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 4, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> I like Starbuck quite a bit.  Especially when she gets that crazy look in her eyes right before she's about to do something she knows is likely to get her killed.
> 
> I think the Cylons let the Base Star get blown up in order to let Boomer get close enough to shoot Adama.  Sharon kept saying, "I KNOW I can do this," as she approached the Cylons.  I don't think it was bravado.  And the other Sharons insisted that they loved her, no matter what - they didn't want her to feel guilt over killing them, which they knew was going to happen.




Only problem is, Boomer's been close to Adama before. Multiple times. There's got to be a specific reason they wanted him killed _now_, as opposed to any time over the past months.

My guess is, it has to do with what's happening with Baltar on Kobol...


----------



## dravot (Apr 4, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Guess I'm in the minority, but I like Starbuck. She's not my _favorite_ character--that would be Commander Adama, because Edward James Olmos is nigh unto a god --but I do like the character.



Nah.  You're in the silent majority.  Starbuck is fun and interesting.  The problem with the pilots having so much focus (both Apollo and Starbuck) is one of teevee and not the writing per se.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 4, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> I think the actors portraying Adama, Baltar, Apollo, Boomer, Helo, and some of the other characters are doing a fine job (even if I don't particularly care for what they've been given to work with).  I'm not a big fan of the actress playing the president, But I haven't decied if its her portrayal of the character or the way the character is written that makes the character so blah.




I can't believe that Mary McDonnel's (President) acting would be the problem.  She is a VERY accomplished actress and has two Oscar nominations to her credit.  I personally think she and Olmos carry the series as far as acting ability.



			
				Abraxas said:
			
		

> Starbuck, on the other hand is suffering from being badly portrayed both by the actress and the character concept.  IMO, it is the Starbuck character, and her central role, that is dragging the series down.




I had stated in earlier episode threads that Katie Sackhoff's acting was grating and reminded me of how I felt watching Nana Visitor on DS9.  I still feel she overacts but is definitely getting better.


----------



## Altalazar (Apr 4, 2005)

I find something interesting in all of the characters.  I would like to see more of the Chief - he's not been featured much since he broke up with Boomer.  

I LIKE Starbuck, and I think she's been one of the more interesting characters.  I agree with others that Apollo has been rather bland, though he got better toward the end - first with that mission blowing up that station and also with his reactions to the politics and Starbuck's antics.  

It is also interesting to try and figure out Boomer(s) - I think even Boomer(s) don't know exactly what they are all about.  

I can't wait to see more.  IMNSOHO, it is the best sci-fi show made to date.  July is too far off.  I now understand what it must feel like to be addicted to crack.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 4, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Only problem is, Boomer's been close to Adama before. Multiple times. There's got to be a specific reason they wanted him killed _now_, as opposed to any time over the past months.
> 
> My guess is, it has to do with what's happening with Baltar on Kobol...




That may very well be true.  However, as many times as he's been up close and personal, most of the time it wouldn't be with a sidearm handy.  I'm guessing pilots only are issued those (or carry them) while on combat missions.  If a pilot tried to walk into C&C with a sidearm almost any other time, they'd be likely to be stopped.


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 4, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Only problem is, Boomer's been close to Adama before. Multiple times. There's got to be a specific reason they wanted him killed _now_, as opposed to any time over the past months.
> 
> My guess is, it has to do with what's happening with Baltar on Kobol...




I was thinking after the Base Star where she killed multiple Sharon's she flipped ... I blew up my sisters, now I shoot you for ordering it .... she cracked, I don't know if the cylons will still be able to use this particular Sharon or if she'll end up helping the fleet out ... or just ruin everybody's plans (so far so good, downed a Base Star and the Colonial Admiral)


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 4, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Only problem is, Boomer's been close to Adama before. Multiple times. There's got to be a specific reason they wanted him killed _now_, as opposed to any time over the past months.




Keep in mind, he fought against them, in early Cylon/Humans wars....so revenge is bitter sweet. And if that is true, it is not a cold emotional response. But then again, who knows?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 4, 2005)

Altalazar said:
			
		

> I find something interesting in all of the characters. I would like to see more of the Chief - he's not been featured much since he broke up with Boomer.
> 
> I LIKE Starbuck, and I think she's been one of the more interesting characters. I agree with others that Apollo has been rather bland, though he got better toward the end - first with that mission blowing up that station and also with his reactions to the politics and Starbuck's antics.
> 
> ...




I like everyone that has been portrayed in show, even the secondary actors...but like all new shows, the trail and errors have to be ironed out, first...and I do see, that they are getting there.

Starbuck's illustration has been fun for me, to see a hot-shot know-it-all, taking down a peg or two. And that everything around her, that she believes in, has to be reavaluated. That is a great blow in my book.

As for the Chief, he's planetside for a while, so expect to see more of him, the Raptor pilot, doesn't seem to know how to command people or the situation...well heck, after that crash, anyone's mind will not be in the right place for that moment.

Apollo's growth, from the meek, and have other ideas mindset, to _I can make my own stand_ has been great...especially, in the last three shows of the season.

_Grace Parks_ aka Boomer(s), *have done a great job* of playing all the angles, yet seen so far.

Well, July it will be, and only for 10 shows, and next year, early...the other ten...*sigh* -taking anti-addiction medicine, and giving a whole supply to the poster that was quoted-


----------



## Bonzi (Apr 4, 2005)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> Only problem is, Boomer's been close to Adama before. Multiple times. There's got to be a specific reason they wanted him killed _now_, as opposed to any time over the past months.
> 
> My guess is, it has to do with what's happening with Baltar on Kobol...




I just assumed that the timing was because Adama was needed to bring Baltar to Kobol, but now that he's there Adama is considered a danger to the Cylons and needs to be eliminated.


----------



## Wormwood (Apr 4, 2005)

Add me to the "Me Likey Starbuck" list.

She's fun...and the last thing I wanted to see was a Dirk Benedict carbon-copy.


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 5, 2005)

Wormwood said:
			
		

> Add me to the "Me Likey Starbuck" list.
> 
> She's fun...and the last thing I wanted to see was a Dirk Benedict carbon-copy.




I didn't want to see a Benedict copy either, but the potential Apollo/Starbuck romance is something I didn't want to see either.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 5, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> I didn't want to see a Benedict copy either, but the potential Apollo/Starbuck romance is something I didn't want to see either.




Not only that, but it'd be blatantly illegal, too.  He's her commanding officer.  That's FAR worse than an affair between a rookie pilot and the ship's chief petty officer.

I think we can expect that to be addressed next season.  What comes first...the needs of the species, or the needs of the military?

Brad


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 5, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> As for the Chief, he's planetside for a while, so expect to see more of him, the Raptor pilot, doesn't seem to know how to command people or the situation...well heck, after that crash, anyone's mind will not be in the right place for that moment.




As the Chief is a reasonably experienced noncom, and the pilot dude apparently is not, if they have to stay on Kobol for more than the season opener, I kind of expect the Chief to start taking control in a diplomatic fashion.  It looks like he already started.

Brad


----------



## Abraxas (Apr 5, 2005)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Not only that, but it'd be blatantly illegal, too.  He's her commanding officer.  That's FAR worse than an affair between a rookie pilot and the ship's chief petty officer.
> 
> I think we can expect that to be addressed next season.  What comes first...the needs of the species, or the needs of the military?




Well given what Apollo pulled in the season finale that little problem may be resolved - he may be a civilian next season.


----------



## Jondor_Battlehammer (Apr 5, 2005)

Considering what happened with the relationship between Boomer and the chief, and all that will likely happen when it comes out Boomer is a cylon, a Lee/Starbuck relationship would be a painful thing. Thats not even taking into consideration Starbuck's history with Lee's brother. While I have no doubt that is the direction they are going, I could see them together a couple of seasons from now. The problem is is that it will likely happen NEXT season, which is way too soon no matter how you slice it. I only hope they turn it into some sort of secret, angst ridden tragedy, with both of them either denying their feelings, or deciding not to follow thru with them. Following thru with some sort of romance anytime soon would be the first bad story arc of the series.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 5, 2005)

Abraxas said:
			
		

> Well given what Apollo pulled in the season finale that little problem may be resolved - he may be a civilian next season.




I really don't think so.

If the Colonies were still a going concern, pulling the stuff that they did would've gotten them canned at the very least.  *However*, there are mitigating circumstances.

First, they're desperately short of pilots.  They're veterans and, esp. in Starbuck's case, are Aces; that is, they're the ones who actually do the killing of Cylons.  Tossing out two of their best pilots...*10 percent* of your entire fighter pilot contingent!, is insane.

Second, what each did is, really, going to turn out to be for the good of the Fleet.  Apollo was acting legally, the Commander was not.  Starbuck will wind up bringing back another pilot (Helo) and a replacement for the soon-to-be-airlocked Galactica Boomer, and the artifact that the President sent her after.  That is, if she can fit three people into the Raider.

Third, this'll provide plenty of conflict for the first couple of episodes!  

Brad


----------



## Krieg (Apr 5, 2005)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> As the Chief is a reasonably experienced noncom, and the pilot dude apparently is not, if they have to stay on Kobol for more than the season opener, I kind of expect the Chief to start taking control in a diplomatic fashion.  It looks like he already started.




I have a feeling that it is not going to be a very diplomatic experience. I'll bet that it will be a very contentious relationship with the LT consistently making choices that endanger the lives of the castaways with the chief continually saving them by the skin of his teeth...until they reach a moment where the party has to decide who to listen to, the competent NCO or the incompetent commisioned officer...


----------



## coyote6 (Apr 5, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> until they reach a moment where the party has to decide who to listen to, the competent NCO or the incompetent commisioned officer...




Or the genius secretly-a-cylon-prophet/puppet vice-president. I wouldn't be surprised if Baltar comes down on the Chief's side (since he'll be the one most capable of getting them all back to Galactica, where Baltar's new charge will end up).

Say, wasn't there an annoying little super-smart kid is season 2 of the original Galactica? I wonder if young Mr./Ms. Boomer-Helo will grow up to be really smart. 

Anybody listen to Ronald Moore's MP3 commentary about the season finale? Some interesting things in there, especially concerning what-might-have-been.

(PS: I like Starbuck, though I don't like the Starbuck/Apollo romance angle.)


----------



## wilrich (Apr 5, 2005)

I have a question -- slightly off-topic, but this is probably the quickest and easiest place to get it answered.  I really like the series, by the way, but have only seen the 3-4 most recent episodes and did not see the mini-series or any earlier episodes, and I hope someone who has been there from the beginning can answer something for me . . .

Have they explained exactly how/why Baltar keeps seeing six and no one else does?  When I first started watching, I just assumed that he was insane and that she was just a manifestation of his insanity (a la Beutiful Mind) and that her suggestions, "insights," etc. were just the way some of his own thoughts, delusions, ramblings, etc. manifested given his insanity.  But, at times it seems like she actually knows (as oppossed to just saying that she knows) things that he should not/would not know, and this had led me to wonder if she is the result of communications, manipulations, etc. of some form from the Cylons.  I'm sure if I sat down and really analyzed all that she has said and compared it to events, etc., it might be possible to figure it out, but I thought someone might be able to make it easy for me!

So, has this been explained earlier in the series, or has it been left deliberately ambiguous?  Thanks for any answers!  Great show!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 5, 2005)

wilrich said:
			
		

> I have a question -- slightly off-topic, but this is probably the quickest and easiest place to get it answered. I really like the series, by the way, but have only seen the 3-4 most recent episodes and did not see the mini-series or any earlier episodes, and I hope someone who has been there from the beginning can answer something for me . . .
> 
> Have they explained exactly how/why Baltar keeps seeing six and no one else does? When I first started watching, I just assumed that he was insane and that she was just a manifestation of his insanity (a la Beutiful Mind) and that her suggestions, "insights," etc. were just the way some of his own thoughts, delusions, ramblings, etc. manifested given his insanity. But, at times it seems like she actually knows (as oppossed to just saying that she knows) things that he should not/would not know, and this had led me to wonder if she is the result of communications, manipulations, etc. of some form from the Cylons. I'm sure if I sat down and really analyzed all that she has said and compared it to events, etc., it might be possible to figure it out, but I thought someone might be able to make it easy for me!
> 
> So, has this been explained earlier in the series, or has it been left deliberately ambiguous? Thanks for any answers! Great show!




I believe there was a vague answer from Model #6 herself, "I'm inside your head". What is inside his head...was never fully revealed as far as I know. Or maybe I missed it. But there is a form of communications ongoing...you are right about that...so much so...that she can at will, make him hurt himself.


----------



## Ed (Apr 5, 2005)

Either in the transcript of the mini-series or on screen it's mentioned by Six to Baltar that she implanted a 'chip' in his body at some point during their time together on Caprica, pre-Holocaust.

Someone correct me if I'm mistaken please!


----------



## Fast Learner (Apr 5, 2005)

It actually went down like this in the miniseries (obviously not quoting):

Baltar: You're just a figment of my imagination. I'm mad!

Six: How do you know the real me didn't plant a chip in your brain while you slept?

They left it, imo, intentionally vague about whether she's his manifestation of guilt about what he did with a real Six (effectively allowing her to shut down the colonial defense system by thinking with his little head) or whether she's implanted in him somewhere. And the writers have done an excellent job, again imo, of keeping you guessing, first pushing you one way and then the other. The last episode there, though, certainly pushes quite hard into the latter camp.

And I like Starbuck, too. And the President. And, really, pretty much everyone.

They introduced Boxy, the annoying little kid from the original show, in the mini-series, though he wasn't Apollo's son (like he was in the original). At least I'm pretty sure that was supposed to be Boxy.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 5, 2005)

coyote6 said:
			
		

> Say, wasn't there an annoying little super-smart kid is season 2 of the original Galactica?




You mean Cousin Oliver?







BTW...

(spoiler)


Spoiler



He was Starbuck's kid!


----------



## Krieg (Apr 5, 2005)

I know it will never happen but I would love to see a re-imaging of the old "Ship of Light/Count Iblis" storyline from the original series...


----------



## Darrin Drader (Apr 5, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> I know it will never happen but I would love to see a re-imaging of the old "Ship of Light/Count Iblis" storyline from the original series...




Actually Ron Moore said specifically that he's interested in the Count Iblis character. In the original show, he was the original cylon. I have a feeling he might end up being the manifestation of the God they keep talking about.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 5, 2005)

Whisperfoot said:
			
		

> I have a feeling he might end up being the manifestation of the God they keep talking about.




Now that would be pretty damn disturbing!

Wonder if they'll throw in the cloven hoof as well.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Apr 5, 2005)

Apollo and Starbuck: 
I don´t know if they will actually enforce this direction, it might take some time since they will re-use it. But whenever it happens, it won´t be an easy one. Personally, I could imagine that Apollo doesn´t have the same feelings for Starbuck then she has for him - he might see her more as his sister (similar as his father sees her as his daughter). But if not, the problems with military protocol and regulations will be there. 
I would consider this relationship as just another way to frack up with the characters and to make things worse (for the characters, not for the viewers  than they are.

Starbuck:
I think the interesting thing is: A lot of people say she is portrayed as "know-it-all" and "best at everything". But if you look at it, she fails aund succeeds just like the rest, and is best at "Shooting Cylons out of the fracking sky!". In her sniper mission, she missed the target. As interrogater, she failed to get any valuable information. She made okay in the Security Job on Cloud 9, but Apollo was there with her. As a flight instructor, she managed to train the pilots to a good level (see Hand of God), but it was already established that she served as flight instructor before. She was able to fight off 8 Raiders, and managed to escape with a crashed Raider. Starbuck made up a good attack plan in Hand of God, but she wasn´t alone there.


----------



## Kaledor (Apr 5, 2005)

Fast Learner said:
			
		

> They left it, imo, intentionally vague about whether she's his manifestation of guilt about what he did with a real Six (effectively allowing her to shut down the colonial defense system by thinking with his little head) or whether she's implanted in him somewhere. And the writers have done an excellent job, again imo, of keeping you guessing, first pushing you one way and then the other. The last episode there, though, certainly pushes quite hard into the latter camp.




I love that it has been intentially vague.  You can clearly make a case for both possibilities.  Personally, I'd like Baltar to be crazy and just imagining Six.

Here's another thought: 
During the finale, when Six is fighting Starbuck, Six seems to indicate that she knows Starbuck... so does indicate that The Six chip inside Baltar is letting other cylons know what is going on.  Six certainly would be upset with Starbuck after the sex scene a few episodes ago.  OOOOORRR is this a byproduct of the interogation scene where the cylon knew Starbuck and passed his information on.




			
				Fast Learner said:
			
		

> They introduced Boxy, the annoying little kid from the original show, in the mini-series, though he wasn't Apollo's son (like he was in the original). At least I'm pretty sure that was supposed to be Boxy.




IIRC...Boxey wasn't Apollo's kid in the original.  He was Jane Seymore's Character's.  Apollo later fell in love with Seymore (and who wouldn't  )... but I don't think he ever adopted the annoying kid.


----------



## DonAdam (Apr 5, 2005)

I too watched the show on BitTorrent. Didn't mean to, but somehow missed the first two episodes of the series (thought they started the same week as SG1), and so had no recourse but to download... and then we got hooked and watched the whole thing over a couple of weeks.

I like that all the characters have flaws; even when its hard to empathize with them they're interesting. The only two things I don't like about the series are Starbuck being chosen to interrogate the Cylon (wouldn't the XO have been a thousand times more qualified? and interesting?) and that Boomer has yet to develop a personality. She's just a weathervane, going whichever way the wind blows. 

As far as the way the show is going, I've got this theory. Most of it is obvious from the series:

The cylons need a purpose, a plan to make their existence worthwhile. It's possible that there is some cylon overmind-central computer thing that is God running the show.

Starbuck talked about the cosmic cycle- events are repeating themselves.

So, naturally, this isn't the first time the cylons have invaded. It is entirely possible that cylons that look like humans have guided human development several times in order to create the cycle. The refugees are meant to repopulate Kobol, and then the colonies, thus making Kobol again the source.

The cylons could have struck later. They had a spy on the Galactica; if they wanted to wipe out the whole human race, they could have waited until it was decomissioned, since it is the only ship that can efffectively fight them.

The humans worship the 12 lords of Kobol. There are 12 human cylon models; they can appear in multiple places at once. They are the 12 olympians, gods that lived among men. (I'll let you guess which one is Aphrodite  )

I think Boomer shot Adama because he's screwing up the plan. When 6 tried to manipulate him, he didn't fall for it at all. The series is going to be about breaking the historical cycle, one artificially created by the cylons.

So, yeah, that's my theory.


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 5, 2005)

Count Ilbis the original Cylon?? I just though he was a manifestation of the/a devil/demon ...

and the cylons were suppossed to be droids from a reptilian race ... ironically where they turned on their masters and wiped them out (i think).


----------



## Belen (Apr 5, 2005)

Wolf72 said:
			
		

> Count Ilbis the original Cylon?? I just though he was a manifestation of the/a devil/demon ...
> 
> and the cylons were suppossed to be droids from a reptilian race ... ironically where they turned on their masters and wiped them out (i think).




Iblis influenced the reptillian Cylons into becoming the mechanical race.  If you watched the episode, pay attention to where he interacts with John Colicos' Baltar.  Baltar recognizes Iblis voice as that of the Cylon Imperious Leader.  

Boxey:  Apollo marries Serena (Jane Seymour) in the original series.  When she dies, he becomes Boxey's father.  He refers to Apollo as his Dad and Adama as his grandfather.

Funny enough, Boxey is in the new series, but they have only used him once to make a rude comment to Tigh while he was hanging with Starbuck.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 5, 2005)

Some good theories in here.  The only thing I am worried about is that they will make Boomer the 7of9 of Galactica.  Sure she's hot, but either space her, or if you want to study the baby, wait until she has it then space her.  Having a Cylon running around the ship isn't a good idea.  

Another point I agree with is, why have pilots doing interrogations and non-flight stuff so much?  Doesn't the ship have security troops and the like?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 5, 2005)

Hmmmm, a lot of speculation going on here, which is a good thing. But I need an answer for this mystery.

*HOW THE FRAK*, *did #6 get on and get off **if she did* Galatica, when Baltar was faslely accused of sabotaging the defense systems. And no one, can find her...no even a DNA strand.

Your turn...explain ta me


----------



## Storm Raven (Apr 5, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> Another point I agree with is, why have pilots doing interrogations and non-flight stuff so much?  Doesn't the ship have security troops and the like?




They are probably absurdly short of officers of any type, which could explain why Starbuck and Apollo seem to get pushed into positions they are not particularly suited for.


----------



## Storm Raven (Apr 5, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> *HOW THE FRAK*, *did #6 get on and get off **if she did* Galatica, when Baltar was faslely accused of sabotaging the defense systems. And no one, can find her...no even a DNA strand.




Maybe she didn't need to. Maybe she just needed to activate Boomer to do it (by remote signal), and then put Boomer back into "sleeper" mode.


----------



## Krieg (Apr 5, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> The only thing I am worried about is that they will make Boomer the 7of9 of Galactica.




...and here I thought 6 was BSG's 7.


----------



## reveal (Apr 5, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> ...and here I thought 6 was BSG's 7.




6 is way hotter than 7.


----------



## fett527 (Apr 5, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Hmmmm, a lot of specualtion going on here, which is a good thing. But I need an answer for this mystery.
> 
> *HOW THE FRAK*, *did #6 get on and get off **if she did* Galatica, when Baltar was faslely accused of sabotaging the defense systems. And no one, can find her...no even a DNA strand.
> 
> Your turn...explain ta me




I don't remember if she came from another ship but I think so, she was bringing forward accusations that were to be brought to the President by Dr. Amarak originally (but he bought it on the _Olympic Carrier_)and she she was  brought on for this reason.

For getting off...I think Baltar does that enough for everyone involved. 



Seriously, not a clue.  Not even a good guess.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 5, 2005)

Krieg said:
			
		

> ...and here I thought 6 was BSG's 7.



 Well Boomer will be the cylon that goes "nice" and joins the crew just like 7.  IF that happens, if they all forgive Boomer for being a Cylon, and her and the Chief & Helo have a love triangle...I...I just hope it doesn't happen.  This show is humming along great without some Star Trekish BS coming onboard.


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 5, 2005)

Storm Raven said:
			
		

> Maybe she didn't need to. Maybe she just needed to activate Boomer to do it (by remote signal), and then put Boomer back into "sleeper" mode.




Wait...augmented flesh shaping by the Cylons, is that what you are suggesting? Holographic projection?

Okay....next!!!


----------



## Storm Raven (Apr 5, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Wait...augmented flesh shaping by the Cylons, is that what you are suggesting? Holograpphic projection?




Do we have any kind of idea as to the full extent of cylon technological capabilities? I thought not.


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 5, 2005)

BelenUmeria said:
			
		

> Iblis influenced the reptillian Cylons into becoming the mechanical race.  If you watched the episode, pay attention to where he interacts with John Colicos' Baltar.  Baltar recognizes Iblis voice as that of the Cylon Imperious Leader.




HEY!!!! ... now that you said that, I remember ... I can almost remember the look in Baltar's eyes too ... didn't he say something like "I recognize that voice!"

duuuude, talk about old memories

thanks for the jogger


----------



## MaxKaladin (Apr 6, 2005)

Yeah, Boxey was in the miniseries and one episode of the regular series.  I read that Ron Moore had plans for the character but didn't really follow through on them because the kid playing Boxey grew about a foot between the miniseries and the regular series.  Who knows, maybe he'll revise his plans and do more with the character in the 2nd season.  

I'd say Starbuck gets picked a lot because Adama thinks she's the most trustworthy officer he has.  Note Adama's line in "KLG" where he said "If she {Roslin} can get to Starbuck, she can get to anyone"  or something to that effect.  His son seems to have held a similar degree of trust until he made a deal with Zarek.  That's when he started turning to Starbuck more.  

I doubt Apollo and Starbuck will be punished too harshly for their actions.  The fleet is too short of both experienced pilots and experienced officers to get rid of either.  What happens depends a lot, I suspect, on what happens to Adama.  Tigh doesn't like Starbuck and he can't be very happy with Lee either but he doesn't have a CAG and unless they introduce another character for him to appoint he will have to pick one or the other.  I'd say he will pick Lee over Starbuck as he's had a hate on for her for a long time.  If Adama is making the decisions, I'd say he makes excuses for Starbuck and makes her CAG while privately warning her in that chilling way of his.  Apollo gets demoted and assigned to the president's staff.  The only things making this possible in either scenario are the desperate straits of the fleet and the legal ambiguities involved in both cases.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 6, 2005)

Nah, they won't do anything dramatic to Apollo or Starbuck ... those characters are too important for series continuity (an dI don't think most fans are ready from them to kill off the sacred cow characters from the original).

Personally, though, I'm hoping for a return of the Battlestar Pegasus.  Yeah, that's the ticket.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Apr 6, 2005)

Olgar Shiverstone said:
			
		

> Personally, though, I'm hoping for a return of the Battlestar Pegasus.  Yeah, that's the ticket.




You know, I was just thinking that the other day. I'd like to see the Pegasus--for maybe a 3-6 episode story arc. And they need to get Jeff or Beau Bridges to play the captain.


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 6, 2005)

heck Dirk Benedict could make a reappearance as well! ...

besides, just like in the original series the pegasus would/could be a major source of replacement fighters and pilots.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Apr 6, 2005)

*Cycle of Time*

Okay, here's my theory:

* Earth exists, even if only in legend.
* The human colonies worship Greek gods, have twelve planets named after the Zodiac. 
* These names came from _somewhere_.
* The Cylons believe in one true god (and evangelisize like southern baptists.)
* Everything that has happened before will happen again, according to the scriptures.

Therefore:
_The Cylon/human war is a repeat of the rise of Christianity admist the Roman Empire!_
See, the cylons aren't trying to breed with humanity; they want just one baby - a Messiah!
Baltar will be his John the Baptist.

It all fits!

Well, except for that the early Christians didn't blow up the Roman Empire...   

Actually, someone else mentioned the twelve Cylon models being like the twelve Olympians, which is a pretty interesting point, too.

But this is what I like about the show - the religious aspects are multi-facted, open to interpretation, and shows different philosophies at odds with each other.  Unlike the Matrix, where philosophy turned out to be literal truth, and therefore less interesting.  I also like that the _machines_ are devoutly religious, instead of the emotionless cyborg cliche which most shows/movies would use.

One last interpretation of the spiritual views of the societies in the show - it's a reflection of the tensions underlying 9/11 - a moderate, open society is attacked by one with a fanatical viewpoint.  This in turn gave rise to a greater religious/political association within the moderate society, which then caused a division over direction within that same society (represented by Pres. Roslin and Tom Zarek, which hints about next session indicate he will be in opposition to her decision to start letting prophecy influence her leadership.)

This is a great show. I just hope it stays leaning more toward sci-fi than fantasy, in that "miracles" don't start happening without at least some plausible, logical explaination.  Ambiguity is okay, just not overt supernatural events.  (Like the prez's drugs giving her hallucinations... or visions?)


----------



## VirgilCaine (Apr 6, 2005)

dravot said:
			
		

> I think that the term is 'DRADUS', but that could be my own lying ears.  They do refer to radio as 'wireless', so it looks like they've renamed some technologies.




"DRADIS." 

Does no one else have closed captioning on when they watch?


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 6, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> "DRADIS."
> 
> Does no one else have closed captioning on when they watch?




I don't know about your closed captioning, but mine has a bad habit of misspelling things.  

I could've sworn I heard GRADIS, which sounds like it has the word "Gravity" in it.  Which, assuming one disregards certain recent experiments, explains how they can have short-range FTL sensors and communications (as gravity was thought to propogate instantaneously, though a recent experiment seemed to show it propogated at lightspeed, same as anything else).

But, of course, I could be wrong.  

Brad


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Apr 6, 2005)

> heck Dirk Benedict could make a reappearance as well! ...



Not any time soon. At least Benedict has said (according to his personal message board admins) that he wasn't contacted by the production crew thus far.




			
				cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> I could've sworn I heard GRADIS, which sounds like it has the word "Gravity" in it. Which, assuming one disregards certain recent experiments, explains how they can have short-range FTL sensors and communications (as gravity was thought to propogate instantaneously, though a recent experiment seemed to show it propogated at lightspeed, same as anything else).
> 
> But, of course, I could be wrong.




It's DRADIS: _D_irection, _RA_nge and _DIS_tance.


----------



## jasper (Apr 6, 2005)

First some necessary unpleasant business
Krieg  come here. Jasper raises his wife’s sharp shovel over his head. Wham wham wham chop chop chop. He looks around and finds the cow fertilizer. Cover cover cover. Dust off his hands. Any one else want to post a pic of the child or season which will not be named!


6 disappearing is easy. Open airlock step out. After all they make more.


----------



## dravot (Apr 6, 2005)

VirgilCaine said:
			
		

> "DRADIS."
> 
> Does no one else have closed captioning on when they watch?



My ancient (13 years old) teevee doesn't have closed captioning.


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 6, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Not any time soon. At least Benedict has said (according to his personal message board admins) that he wasn't contacted by the production crew thus far.




thus far being the operative phrase!

we can always hope!


----------



## Krieg (Apr 6, 2005)

jasper said:
			
		

> Jasper raises his wife’s sharp shovel over his head. Wham wham wham chop chop chop. He looks around and finds the cow fertilizer. Cover cover cover. Dust off his hands. Any one else want to post a pic of the child or season which will not be named!




Self mutilation won't make it go away son.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 6, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> It's DRADIS: _D_irection, _RA_nge and _DIS_tance.




Not that I'm saying I don't believe you, but where'd you get that?

Brad


----------



## satori01 (Apr 6, 2005)

Please god no Dirk Benedict.  Dont get me wrong as a kid I loved Starbuck, and Face Man, but even then I knew he was a cheesy bad actor.

I will say it again: Cheesy, Bad Actor.
Velveta or chese whiz bad,  good on chili or nachos, not good on pasta pesto.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Apr 7, 2005)

cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Not that I'm saying I don't believe you, but where'd you get that?




From the Ron Moore Q&A at battlestargalactica.com (and I _think_ it's in the blog of the official site too).
Direct link: http://www.battlestargalactica.com/outside_docs/bg_outdoc0021.htm#jargon


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Apr 7, 2005)

satori01 said:
			
		

> Please god no Dirk Benedict. Dont get me wrong as a kid I loved Starbuck, and Face Man, but even then I knew he was a cheesy bad actor.
> 
> I will say it again: Cheesy, Bad Actor.
> Velveta or chese whiz bad, good on chili or nachos, not good on pasta pesto.




It's appropriate to be a cheesy actor if you're playing in a cheesy show (like both BSG TOS and A-Team). That doesn't mean you're always a cheesy actor.

But I don't know, as I haven't seen Benedict anywhere else... still, in dubio pro reo. Give Starbuck the benefit of the doubt, for old times sake


----------



## jasper (Apr 7, 2005)

Every time I seen Dirk on a show or movie he has been playing the same character. Ok acting if you can get steady acting gigs.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Apr 7, 2005)

The thing is they need to raise George C. Scott from the dead since Caine was obviously Patton in space.

(I wonder:  Does that make Adama Eisenhower?)


----------



## satori01 (Apr 7, 2005)

If they can find a place for Dirk Bendict to succeed more power to them.  The only other thing I have ever seen him is was a bad movie about him being a sleezy wrestling promoter or some such,  one of those flip on the tv recgonize and actor that was special to you as a child, and then flip away quickly cause the content is awful.

On another note, Hatch is fantastic as Tom Zerik.  The character is very fresh in BSG context, and Hatch plays the demogoguary (sp) well.


----------



## reveal (Apr 7, 2005)

satori01 said:
			
		

> If they can find a place for Dirk Bendict to succeed more power to them.  The only other thing I have ever seen him is was a bad movie about him being a sleezy wrestling promoter or some such,  one of those flip on the tv recgonize and actor that was special to you as a child, and then flip away quickly cause the content is awful.
> 
> On another note, Hatch is fantastic as Tom Zerik.  The character is very fresh in BSG context, and Hatch plays the demogoguary (sp) well.




Don't tell me you never watch the A-Team! Dirk Benedict was Face!


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 7, 2005)

jasper said:
			
		

> First some necessary unpleasant business
> Krieg come here. Jasper raises his wife’s sharp shovel over his head. Wham wham wham chop chop chop. He looks around and finds the cow fertilizer. Cover cover cover. Dust off his hands. Any one else want to post a pic of the child or season which will not be named!
> 
> 
> 6 disappearing is easy. Open airlock step out. After all they make more.




*Looking at Krieg's...uhm, many pieces*

-Krieg #7 are you ready?-

{Yes...}

Out of a airlock?

Did anyone see a so-so tall blonde, floating in space?


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 7, 2005)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Okay, here's my theory:
> 
> * Earth exists, even if only in legend.
> * The human colonies worship Greek gods, have twelve planets named after the Zodiac.
> ...




I just wanted to say, this is a beautiful theory...


----------



## Truth Seeker (Apr 7, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 6 is way hotter than 7.




Stop!! Both #6 and #7 are both HOT, in their own way. But I will give it to #7, for the more meater lines given to her. In the show.  But #6 has...has...*leave it right there*


----------



## reveal (Apr 7, 2005)

Truth Seeker said:
			
		

> Stop!! Both #6 and #7 are both HOT, in their own way. But I will give it to #7, for the more meater lines given to her. In the show.  But #6 has...has...*leave it right there*




I've always thought that Jerry Ryan was hot in the costume but I never found her that attractive out of it.

#6 is hot no matter what she's dressed in.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Apr 7, 2005)

I have dreams of being in Ensign Kim's place and 7 asking me if I wish to copulate.


----------



## reveal (Apr 7, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I have dreams of being in Ensign Kim's place and 7 asking me if I wish to copulate.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Apr 8, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> From the Ron Moore Q&A at battlestargalactica.com (and I _think_ it's in the blog of the official site too).
> Direct link: http://www.battlestargalactica.com/outside_docs/bg_outdoc0021.htm#jargon




Cool!  Thanks!

Brad


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Apr 8, 2005)

Flexor the Mighty! said:
			
		

> I have dreams of being in Ensign Kim's place and 7 asking me if I wish to copulate.




More than I needed to know...  





			
				cignus_pfaccari said:
			
		

> Cool! Thanks!




My pleasure.


----------



## TanisFrey (Apr 8, 2005)

coyote6 said:
			
		

> Say, wasn't there an annoying little super-smart kid is season 2 of the original Galactica? I wonder if young Mr./Ms. Boomer-Helo will grow up to be really smart.




1) BattleStar Galactica TOS had only 1 season.

In 1980 a new series was made based on BSG TOS called Galactica:1980.  It was much worse than BSG TOS.  It was made for a much younger audience that BSG TOS and had an almost all new cast.  They set is 20 year in the future when the fleet found Earth.  The Earth of our 1980.  They decied for Galactica not to make offical contact with earth.  The best epsiod was "The Fate of Starbuck", it had no shot on earth but was a flashback for almost the entire epsiod.  G:1980 suffered from being RUSHED out the door by the TV exec's.  This made for bad epsiods and made it almost as expensive as BSG TOS.  (They filmed 7 days a week w/overtime every day.  Unionized workers get 3xpay on the weekends.)  The pilot was nice for a uncover contact misssion to earth till they decided to throw in Time travel to WWII.

-TanisFrey


----------



## Dragonmarked DM (Apr 9, 2005)

Slightly off target of the thread, but I was watching the series primer last night. I can't seem to remember the name, but did it  mention somewhere the exact threat posed by the doctor aboard the olympus carrier to Dr Baltar? I assume he is suppost to know of Baltars part in the fall of the colonies, but don't ever remember seeing this in black and white.


----------



## Flyspeck23 (Apr 9, 2005)

TanisFrey said:
			
		

> 1) BattleStar Galactica TOS had only 1 season.




Correct, but...



> In 1980 a new series was made based on BSG TOS called Galactica:1980. It was much worse than BSG TOS. It was made for a much younger audience that BSG TOS and had an almost all new cast. They set is 20 year in the future when the fleet found Earth. The Earth of our 1980. They decied for Galactica not to make offical contact with earth. The best epsiod was "The Fate of Starbuck", it had no shot on earth but was a flashback for almost the entire epsiod. G:1980 suffered from being RUSHED out the door by the TV exec's. This made for bad epsiods and made it almost as expensive as BSG TOS. (They filmed 7 days a week w/overtime every day. Unionized workers get 3xpay on the weekends.) The pilot was nice for a uncover contact misssion to earth till they decided to throw in Time travel to WWII.




... there is no "Battlestar Galactica: 1980". Really.

There has been a crappy TV show in the early 80s that looked somewhat similar to Galactica, and it even featured Lorne Greene. But it ain't related in any way to Battlestar Galactica. No, it wasn't. For sure.


----------



## Sir Brennen (Apr 9, 2005)

Dragonmarked DM said:
			
		

> Slightly off target of the thread, but I was watching the series primer last night. I can't seem to remember the name, but did it  mention somewhere the exact threat posed by the doctor aboard the olympus carrier to Dr Baltar? I assume he is suppost to know of Baltars part in the fall of the colonies, but don't ever remember seeing this in black and white.



When the Olympia caught up to the fleet, it was radioing a message that the doctor onboard had knowledge of a traitor.  Gauis was presuming they meant him.  However, given the fact that the ship actually appeared empty and armed, everything points to the cylons simply manipulating our dear Dr. Baltar into saving his own skin, probably to determine to what lengths he would go.  (He brought up possibility of the ship being infiltrated before it was determined weapons were on board.)

Of course, all of this was pitched by 6 as a demonstration of the power of the cylon God - how he giveth and taketh away (see my theory on that above   )


----------



## Elf Witch (Apr 9, 2005)

TanisFrey said:
			
		

> 1) BattleStar Galactica TOS had only 1 season.
> 
> In 1980 a new series was made based on BSG TOS called Galactica:1980.  It was much worse than BSG TOS.  It was made for a much younger audience that BSG TOS and had an almost all new cast.  They set is 20 year in the future when the fleet found Earth.  The Earth of our 1980.  They decied for Galactica not to make offical contact with earth.  The best epsiod was "The Fate of Starbuck", it had no shot on earth but was a flashback for almost the entire epsiod.  G:1980 suffered from being RUSHED out the door by the TV exec's.  This made for bad epsiods and made it almost as expensive as BSG TOS.  (They filmed 7 days a week w/overtime every day.  Unionized workers get 3xpay on the weekends.)  The pilot was nice for a uncover contact misssion to earth till they decided to throw in Time travel to WWII.
> 
> -TanisFrey




Just nit picking but it was called The Return of Starbuck. The studio also wanted to make it more kid friendly so that is why they had the super scouts the kids form the fleet and why it was aired at 7 PM.


----------



## Mistwell (Apr 9, 2005)

*Ratings*

Here are the ratings for BSG (taken from http://www.astro.cornell.edu/~springob/bsgratings.html)

Episode title	           Airdate              Rating
Galactica miniseries pt.1  December 8, 2003     3.2
Galactica miniseries pt.2  December 9, 2003     3.8
33/Water                   January 14, 2005     2.6
Bastille Day               January 21, 2005     2.3
Act of Contrition          January 28, 2005     2.5
You Can't Go Home Again    February 4, 2005     2.5
Litmus                     February 11, 2005    2.5
Six Degrees of Separation  February 18, 2005    2.2
Flesh and Bone             February 25, 2005    2.5
Tigh Me Up, Tigh Me Down   March 4, 2005        2.1
The Hand of God            March 11, 2005       2.2
Colonial Day               March 18, 2005       2.3
Kobol's Last Gleaming pt.1 March 25, 2005       2.2 or 2.3 (conflicting numbers from different sources)
Kobol's Last Gleaming pt.2 April 1, 2005        2.5

Also notworthy: BSG beats all other Sci-Fi channel shows in the ratings every episode except for 3 episodes, where it was narrowly beat by Stargate: Atlantis episodes.  The series has been averaging over 3 million viewers per episode.

For comparison, here are the ratings for some other shows:

Medium 	 10.1
Desperate Housewives 	8.7
Lost 	6.0
Alias 	5.5
Point Pleasant 	2.7
Smallville 	1.9
Charmed 	1.7
Enterprise 	1.2


----------



## John Crichton (Apr 10, 2005)

Thanks for posting that ratings stuff, Misty.

What's even more impressive is that the other genre shows are all on over air networks and BSG is on a cable channel.  If it was on one of the Big 3, the ratings would probably be 1-2 points higher.  Of course, they'd probably force cuts to make the show not as enjoyable, but you get the idea.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 11, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> 6 is way hotter than 7.




And why is 6 afraid of 7?

Come on people... you know the old joke...

Scorch


----------



## Wolf72 (Apr 11, 2005)

ouch! 7 ate 9 ... double ouch!!

which gets me to thinking ... 7 of 9 was the last one left, sure she claims that she was the sole survivor ... I bet she recycled her compatriots for energy!!! (Borg don't practice canabilism).


----------



## AdmundfortGeographer (Apr 11, 2005)

Sir Brennen said:
			
		

> Therefore:
> _The Cylon/human war is a repeat of the rise of Christianity admist the Roman Empire!_
> See, the cylons aren't trying to breed with humanity; they want just one baby - a Messiah!
> Baltar will be his John the Baptist.




There is a lot to various Christian symbolism being played with in the show. One that my wife notices regularly, as she screams when they do it (because in her view it is clumsy), are various "Christ-on-the-Cross" poses that Baltar is shown in. My wife is an editor for a Christian book publisher. There have been more than a few scenes that end with the camera pulling away from Baltar as he stares off strangely with his arms stretched out the the sides.

What about something different than the rise of Christianity in the Roman Empire, but rather the rise of Christianity in pagan North Europe, like the Teutonic Crusades. Or something like the destruction of the Temple at Uppsala, and the building the a cathedral on the ruins.

I dunno. More food for thought...


----------



## fett527 (Apr 11, 2005)

Eric Anondson said:
			
		

> There is a lot to various Christian symbolism being played with in the show. One that my wife notices regularly, as she screams when they do it (because in her view it is clumsy), are various "Christ-on-the-Cross" poses that Baltar is shown in. My wife is an editor for a Christian book publisher. There have been more than a few scenes that end with the camera pulling away from Baltar as he stares off strangely with his arms stretched out the the sides....




I believe the last one ( as you say there have been a few) I recall was when he was lying in the grass on Kobol (I believe it was followed by a fade to commercial) and he even had his feet crossed and arms spread.


----------



## Laurel (Apr 11, 2005)

So I just watched the season finale again, and I must say there are still plenty of questions, and the end still shocks me, and I still can't wait for season 2 when my monday's will once again be taken away by GSG.

Thanks for the rating post- It does not surprise me, but cool see!


----------



## TanisFrey (Apr 12, 2005)

Flyspeck23 said:
			
		

> Correct, but...
> ... there is no "Battlestar Galactica: 1980". Really.
> 
> There has been a crappy TV show in the early 80s that looked somewhat similar to Galactica, and it even featured Lorne Greene. But it ain't related in any way to Battlestar Galactica. No, it wasn't. For sure.



you are right, there was no Battlestar Galactica: 1980 it only called Galactica: 1980 and it suched execpt for the esp titled "The Return of Starbuck" (tks for the correct title Elf Which).  The Pilot showed hope for the first hour then died with the time traver BS.


----------



## wingsandsword (Apr 15, 2005)

My big thought about Season 2 of BSG is how are the civilians going to react to Adama making himself pretty much the Military Dictator of the human race.  He's had Colonial One boarded by force and arrested the President for countermanding his orders and locked her in the brig.  In the prior investigation into Cylon infiltrators he made it clear that he's above the law and his word is unquestionable, even to an independent review board created by the president.  

New Galactica has specifically created a colonial government that is highly remnisicent of the USA, and that means that military power is ultimately accountable to the elected civilian authority, but either Adama has just taken every concept the colonies were built on and trashed it, or this is a major disconnect between the tone they were trying to establish and what was displayed.

Adama is pretty much setting himself up to be a dictator, and since the fleet relies on Galactica for water, defense, and just about everything it would be very difficult to overthrow him.  Although Tom Zarek might be tempted to start rabble-rousing.  It also might provide an interesting spin on the Pegasus storyline if/when they find it, if the Commander of the Pegasus believes that Adama is over-the-top and lost his mind (in an interesting reversal of the original Pegasus plotline).


----------



## Khayman (Apr 15, 2005)

TanisFrey said:
			
		

> you are right, there was no Battlestar Galactica: 1980 it only called Galactica: 1980 and it suched execpt for the esp titled "The Return of Starbuck" (tks for the correct title Elf Which).  The Pilot showed hope for the first hour then died with the time traver BS.




I could have sworn that Galactica 1980 was one of those nasty codeine-induced dreams that never happened. You know, like that recurring Highlander 2 dream that I keep having. And we all know that they never made a Highlander 2...


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Apr 15, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> My big thought about Season 2 of BSG is how are the civilians going to react to Adama making himself pretty much the Military Dictator of the human race.




I think Adama's shooting will provide the chance for the President to take command again.  Col. Tigh won't be able to hold the Galactica together by himself, and with Adama Jr. (and Starbuck) on the President's side, he doesn't have much backup.

Frightening thought:  With both Adama and the President in questionable positions, suddenly the Vice President is in a position to make a big impact on who gets put in charge.  I think Baltar chooses the President.


----------



## 5150 (Apr 30, 2005)

I must admit that I haven't watched faithfully since the mini-series and I should have. The new BSG is like having to throw away the old pair of shoes ( The original BSG ) and putting new ones on. I feel as if I were breaking up with an old girlfriend for a new one. I only hope the show stays on long enough to acquaint old friends to the new. I will watch next seasons BSG for sure.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (May 1, 2005)

wingsandsword said:
			
		

> My big thought about Season 2 of BSG is how are the civilians going to react to Adama making himself pretty much the Military Dictator of the human race.  He's had Colonial One boarded by force and arrested the President for countermanding his orders and locked her in the brig.  In the prior investigation into Cylon infiltrators he made it clear that he's above the law and his word is unquestionable, even to an independent review board created by the president.
> 
> New Galactica has specifically created a colonial government that is highly remnisicent of the USA, and that means that military power is ultimately accountable to the elected civilian authority, but either Adama has just taken every concept the colonies were built on and trashed it, or this is a major disconnect between the tone they were trying to establish and what was displayed.
> 
> Adama is pretty much setting himself up to be a dictator, and since the fleet relies on Galactica for water, defense, and just about everything it would be very difficult to overthrow him.  Although Tom Zarek might be tempted to start rabble-rousing.  It also might provide an interesting spin on the Pegasus storyline if/when they find it, if the Commander of the Pegasus believes that Adama is over-the-top and lost his mind (in an interesting reversal of the original Pegasus plotline).



Well, he just imprisoned the president - maybe (probably) there is a uproar about it, but maybe he was to announce that he wanted new elections within the near future (maybe not the 6 months originally planned).


----------



## TanisFrey (May 2, 2005)

Mustrum_Ridcully said:
			
		

> Well, he just imprisoned the president - maybe (probably) there is a uproar about it, but maybe he was to announce that he wanted new elections within the near future (maybe not the 6 months originally planned).




On the upside, Comander Adama just created a huge simpathy vote for President Roslin over Tom Zerik.


----------

